# Muy nuevo en Gentoo, no me entero con el emerge y demas ....

## saegen

Hola , soy nuevo en gentoo 3/4 horas de exp. y me huele todo a chino.

He adquirido un server dedicado en ovh.es con la distribucion release 2 (administrada la seguridad) y con webmin. tal y como lo he recibido ya venia con la version de webmin en 1.510 y hay una actualizacion a 1.55 que me interesa para poner el modulo usermin. Al actualizar recibo el siguiente mensaje que no se como tratar.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies   * 
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-lang/php4-ovh-4.4.8_pre20070816-r1 failed.
> 
>  * Call stack:
> ...

 

Como deberia de actuar ??? por donde empiezo? 

Es muy diferente a apt o yum y no me entero ni con los manuales 

Me podeis ayudar ???

Gracias

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Veo un error pero no se bien que queres hacer.

No se como funcionan otros foros pero aca se pide que se de la informacion necesaria, se cuente bien el problema y que se lea ante todo y ante todas las cosas.

Contanos que queres hacer? y si podes leer algo referido a lo que queres hacer seria buenisimo. Portage no es yum ni nada de eso, aca se compila el codigo fuente y mil cosas mas diferentes a lo que mencionas.

----------

## codestation

Veo que usas un ebuild desde un overlay, de donde lo has sacado? Si miras el error verás que el eclass php5_2-sapi está faltando y este no existe en el arbol de portage oficial, asi que te toca sacarlo del mismo lugar de donde has obtenido ese ebuild.

----------

## pcmaster

Tierne el overlay en /usr/local/portage-ohv, es posible que haya sido ovh los que hayan puesto el overlay con paquetes adicionales, ¿me equivoco?

Si lo has puesto tú, antes de añadir paquetes te recomendaría que aprendas cómo funciona con los oficiales, y después añadas los tuyos, pero sólo si no existe versión en el portage oficial.

----------

